# Pics, Pics & More Pics!!! My Reef



## Reefneck

My True Percs at home relaxing!



















Some Zoanthids and my largest CoCo Worm











Zoanthids and one of my Clams











My favorite Acropora and a few Thids plus a CoCo Worm.











My Blue Linkia Starfish just hanging around.











Blue Tort, Clams, Galaxia and Palys.











Frogspawn and my RBTAs











Some Thids, Fish and the Arch.











Green Hairy Mushrooms











Ricordia Florida & Ricordia Yuma











White Pipe Organ Coral











My new Hammer Coral











My Welso Brain











Some Thids and my Gonopora











This is "Spot" my Spotted Mandarin that eats frozen foods.


----------



## Reefneck

*Even More Pics......*

Let's start this out with another of "Spot"











My Bubble Coral











Sold to me as a "Wall Hammer" ???











A Couple of Fish hogging the camera











My newests additions begin here. Coming in this week. These are pics of the exact fish I am getting from a fellow reefer. 
Here is the Sailfin Tang











The Naso Tang











The Hippo Tang











A FTS (Full Tank Shot) for you!











A Glorious rock











More Camera Hogs











And what would a pic thread be without the Lord? My Acan Lord:


----------



## Bear

LOOKIN GOOD!!!!

its time we see some pics. Now there is only one thing ya need to do.

TAKE SOME MORE!!!

way cool ta see


----------



## Bear

c'mon, no one has anything to say?

I guess its just left them speechless.


----------



## Madd Bichir

I say... Most impressive... Great looking pics


----------



## Guest

That is a tank worth being jealous over . Nice job!


----------



## Corydora_FREAK

Great pics!


----------



## kay-bee

*VERY* nice!


----------



## Madd Bichir

Said it once and I'll say it again... IMPRESSIVE... Makes me want to try my hand at saltwater some day soon. After getting a much larger tank. Which brings me to the Q. How many gallons is that beast?


----------



## Reefneck

Madd Bichir said:


> Said it once and I'll say it again... IMPRESSIVE... Makes me want to try my hand at saltwater some day soon. After getting a much larger tank. Which brings me to the Q. How many gallons is that beast?


Most of those pics came from my 75G reef. the 3 large tangs are going in my 120G Reef this weekend. I also have 2 other 75G reefs and a 12G nano reef (Which I hate and I have sold. As soon as the kid makes one more payment he gets it).


----------



## gem

VEEEERY Nice.


----------



## k-dawg-

Sweet tank. Lucky to find a frozen food eating mandarin. Did you buy him like that or did you teach him? Sweet rics too.


----------



## Fishboy93

Oops..posted on bros account..


----------



## Reefneck

k-dawg- said:


> Sweet tank. Lucky to find a frozen food eating mandarin. Did you buy him like that or did you teach him? Sweet rics too.



To be honest.....I bought her that way. The guy I buy from will not sell a mandarin until it eats frozen.


----------



## Fishboy93

Reefneck said:


> To be honest.....I bought her that way. The guy I buy from will not sell a mandarin until it eats frozen.


Smart move on their part.. most just waste away. My lfs doesn't even bother to sell them.


----------



## Fishnewb1

who do you buy them from?
i want one so bad!! and i have some copeopods but idk if i have enough...


----------



## rayzerray

MAGNIFICENT tank


----------



## Arcfusion

That's a great tank, that Sailfin Tang looks sweet. The corals and whatnot are awesome. Your so lucky too, you say you have like 5 reefs, I can't even convince my parents for another 10 gallon.


----------



## karazy

this is a show of one of those tanks that inspire me to make my tank awsome. i love the clams, and i really like mandarin. personaly i like normal mandarins, but they are both pretty awsome. where do you buy your mandarins from?


----------



## Guest

Before rayzerray posted, no one had posted in this thread since April 07.  Reefneck doesn't post on here anymore......

Try to check the date on the thread before posting...even if you have to go up a couple posts to make sure its recent.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Hmmm.. it is sadly ironic that this thread became active again today of all days.
Reefneck lost his battle with cancer today.

If you'd like to make a donation to his family, look for the "Sad news" sticky thread for information.


----------



## Buggy

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that! I regret that I can't help the family but they will certainly be in my prayers. He was a great asset to the hobby and although I didn't get to know him I enjoyed seeing his work and reading his knowledgeable posts on here. 

Rest in peace friend....you will be greatly missed.


----------

